# lleva/trae ropa cómoda (traer/llevar)



## vacionauta

Hola a todos! 

¿Me podrían aclarar los usos y las diferencias de los verbos llevar y traer en cuanto a la ropa y las prendas?

Por ejemplo:

"Él lleva ropa cómoda/gorro " y "Él trae ropa cómoda/gorro". ¿Son ambos correctos? 

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 

Para la ropa con que uno va vestido, se dice *llevar*: _lleva ropa cómoda, lleva gorro_... (También: *llevar puesto/a* tal prenda). 
Si dices "trae ropa cómoda", podría entenderse que la trae en las manos, para darla o venderla a otras personas, por ejemplo (como podría traer cualquier otra cosa).


----------



## mariaalgarra

Totalmente de acuerdo con "Namarne". Sin embargo, creo que "traer" es un termino que en Sudamérica se suele usar de la misma forma en la que en español peninsular usamos "llevar"


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Así es. Por acá traemos o llevamos puesta la ropa. Del DRAE:

Traer: *5. *tr. Tener puesto algo. _Traía un vestido muy rico._
Llevar_: _*9. *tr. Traer puesto el vestido, la ropa, etc.

También la tenemos puesta, claro.


----------



## vacionauta

queda claro, gracias a todos


----------



## tuttyfruty

Hola a todos!!! Mi duda es que si traer y llevar son intercambiables. Este ejemplo lo vi en el forum Español-Inglés: 
Iré a tu casa y me llevaré un libro.  
Iré a tu casa y me traeré un libro.
Gracias de antemano!


----------



## El peruano

Hola, mira:

Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe: 
*traer *


tr. *Conducir o trasladar* al lugar en el que se encuentra el hablante o al que se refiere el discurso:
os traemos un recuerdo de nuestro viaje.
Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe: 
*llevar *


tr. *Transportar de una parte a otra*:
mañana te llevo el libro;
lleva esta silla al salón.
Saludos


----------



## El peruano

Iré a tu casa y me llevaré un libro. Entiendaseme emprestas uno de tus libros y lo llevo a mi casa).
Iré a tu casa y traeré un libro. Entiendase Llevaré uno de mis libros a tu casa.)


----------



## tuttyfruty

Muchas gracias, yo lo tenia claro hasta que alguien en el foro Español-Inglés puso la oracion: "Iré a tu casa y me llevaré un libro" como equivalente a los dos significados.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Yo lo entiendo justo al revés que El peruano.


----------



## Erreconerre

tuttyfruty said:


> Hola a todos!!! Mi duda es que si traer y llevar son intercambiables. Este ejemplo lo vi en el forum Español-Inglés:
> Iré a tu casa y me llevaré un libro.
> Iré a tu casa y me traeré un libro.
> Gracias de antemano!


 

Me parece que entre llevar y traer hay la misma relación que entre subir y bajar.
Y lo normal es que yo traiga pan de la panadería a la casa, pero no que lo lleve de la casa a la panadería.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Iré a tu casa y me llevaré en un libro ( Vale en cualquier contexto)

Iré a tu casa y me traeré un libro ( Sólo vale si estamos en el sitio adonde he llevado el libro. Si estamos en la universidad y me lo llevo a la universidad puedo usar traer, pero si estamos en la universidad y el libro lo voy a dejar en mi casa no vale traeré. No lo voy a traer a donde estamos, sino a mi casa que es otro sitio)
Traer sólo es hacia aquí, hacia donde estamos en este momento.


----------



## Calambur

tuttyfruty said:


> Hola a todos!!! Mi duda es que si traer y llevar son intercambiables.
> *Iré a tu casa y me llevaré un libro. *
> *Iré a tu casa y me traeré un libro.*


*Iré a tu casa y me llevaré un libro. *
Puede entenderse de dos maneras:
*Iré a tu casa, tomaré uno de tus libros y me lo llevaré...* (Esto es lo primero que yo entiendo). 
Pero también podría ser:
*Iré a tu casa y (me) llevaré un libro mío* (para leer mientras espero que tú llegues, por ejemplo).

*Iré a tu casa y me traeré un libro.*
*Iré a tu casa, tomaré un libro tuyo -o de tu biblioteca-, y me lo traeré a mi casa.*


----------



## El peruano

Ibermanolo said:


> Yo lo entiendo justo al revés que El peruano.


 
Explica por favor.


----------



## tuttyfruty

Entonces "llevar", puede ser ocupado de las dos maneras, pero "traer" no!! Interesante, gracias a todos por su ayuda.


----------



## El peruano

Veo que; "me llevaré" o "me traeré" son reflexivos. Un reflexivo es una acción realizada y recibida al mismo tiempo por el sujeto. Esto justificaria las varias maneras como entendemos y el porqué Ibermanolo entiende al contrario de lo que puse en mi segundo post de este hilo.


----------



## Ibermanolo

El peruano said:


> Explica por favor.


 
Iré a tu casa y me llevaré un libro. - Ésta la puedo entender de las dos formas pero principalmente como "voy a ir a tu casa y me voy a llevar un libro de los que hay en mi casa a la tuya"

Iré a tu casa y me traeré un libro. - Ésta siempre la entiendo como que "voy a tu casa, cojo un libro y lo traigo a la mía".

El sentido contrario al que le das tú.


----------



## El peruano

Ibermanolo said:


> Iré a tu casa y me llevaré un libro. - Ésta la puedo entender de las dos formas pero principalmente como "voy a ir a tu casa y me voy a llevar un libro de los que hay en mi casa a la tuya"
> 
> Iré a tu casa y me traeré un libro. - Ésta siempre la entiendo como que "voy a tu casa, cojo un libro y lo traigo a la mía".
> 
> El sentido contrario al que le das tú.


 
Si está al revés, de lo que entiendo, pero veo que la construcción que haces es complicada, pero válida. A la mía no le veo males, ¿los puedes indicar?

Saludos


----------



## Ibermanolo

No he dicho que lo mío esté bien y lo tuyo mal, he dicho que yo lo entiendo al revés que tú.


----------



## El peruano

Entendido...


----------



## Naticruz

*«traer2* (del lat. _trahĕre)_ 
*1* tr. *Transportar una cosa al sitio en que está el que habla. A veces, se emplea _traer_ en vez de _llevar_ cuando se trata del sitio en que está otra persona: ‘Le trajo las zapatillas y se las puso’. 5 Llegar una persona a un lugar con cierta sensación: ‘Hoy traigo un frío tremendo’.
 
 *llevar* (del lat. _levāre)_ 
*1* tr. Tomar alguien consigo una cosa y hacerla llegar a cierto destino: ‘Yo le llevé un paquete a su hermano’. 5 *Conducir o *transportar; mover una cosa de un sitio a otro: ‘Este barco lleva carga y pasajeros. El viento lleva las hojas de un lado para otro’. »
 
Lo sobredicho lo acabo de extraer del Diccionario de uso del español, de María Moliner y es también como lo entiendo.
 
Un saludo
ℕℂ


----------



## au_lite

Hola a todos,

Tengo una pregunta medio tonta: que es la diferencia entre estos verbos? Lo pregunto, porque mi amigo argentino me lo explico asi: llevar, transportar algo desde lugar de uno a otro punto. traer, transportar algo desde un punto a uno, o a la casa de uno, etc.
Sin embargo, a los españoles les oí decir cosas como: que traigo para la fiesta? en una situacion cuando uno va a la casa de alguien y quiere traer/llevar algo. Segun el mismo amigo, la forma correcta de decirlo en argentina seria: que llevo para la fiesta?

Mi pregunta es entonces, si de verdad es asi, y si el uso de estos verbos es diferente en varios paises hispanohablantes?

gracias! espero se entiende ))


----------



## oa2169

Si estoy en un sitio diferente de donde se va a efectuar la fiesta pregunto: ¿Qué llevo para la fiesta?

Si estoy en el sitio donde se va a hacer la fiesta pregunto: ¿Qué traigo para la fiesta?

Saludos.


----------



## au_lite

perdon, pero si estas en el mismo sitio como es que tienes que traer algo?)


----------



## Csalrais

au_lite said:


> perdon, pero si estas en el mismo sitio como es que tienes que traer algo?)


Porque a lo mejor estáis planeando la fiesta en el lugar donde ocurrirá pero antes de que empiece y lo que tienes que llevar lo llevarás después, cuando la fiesta vaya a empezar, desde otro sitio.


----------



## oa2169

au_lite said:


> perdon, pero si estas en el mismo sitio como es que tienes que traer algo?)



Si la fiesta es en ese mismo momento pues salgo, voy a la tienda, compro lo que tenga que comprar, regreso y finalmente le digo al anfitrión: Aquí *traje* lo que me dijiste.

Si la fiesta es al día siguiente o días después, la cosa se explica por sí sola.

Un saludo.


----------



## au_lite

gracias gracias, ahora entendi!
entonces de verdad es como me lo explicaron antes?


----------



## oa2169

au_lite said:


> gracias gracias, ahora entendi!
> entonces de verdad es como me lo explicaron antes?


----------



## Elxenc

au_lite said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Tengo una pregunta medio tonta: que  *¿Cuál *es la diferencia entre estos verbos? Lo pregunto, porque mi amigo argentino me lo explico asi *así:* llevar, transportar algo desde lugar de uno a otro punto.; traer, transportar algo desde un punto a uno, o a la casa de uno, etc.
> Sin embargo, a los españoles les oí decir cosas como: que*¿Qué* traigo para la fiesta? en *En* una situacion *situación* cuando uno va a la casa de alguien y quiere traer/llevar algo. Segun *Según *el mismo amigo, la forma correcta de decirlo en argentina *Argentina *seria: que  ¿Qué llevo para la fiesta?
> 
> Mi pregunta es entonces, si de verdad es asi *así*, y si el uso de estos verbos, es diferente en varios paises *países* hispanohablantes?
> 
> gracias! espero se entiende )  Espero (_que_) se (_me_) entienda.
> 
> Gracias.



No dudo que pueda haber oído esto que dice, porque todos los hablantes de cualquier lengua podemos, en un momento determinado equivocarnos,pero en España se hace el mismo uso que, según usted dice su amigo, hacen en Argentina. Todo depende desde dónde esté situado quien hace la pregunta: ¿Qué llevo/traigo?

Si quien está preguntando, se encuentra en el lugar donde se celebrará la fiesta, entonces preguntará. ¿Qué traigo? (Acá/aquí a la casa/lugar donde estamos, donde se celebrará la fiesta); pero si los que están hablando, se encuentran en en  otro sitio diferente al que celebrará la reunión, entonces quien pregunte , lo hará así:¿Que llevo? (allí, al lugar de reunión/fiesta).

*traer**1**.* (Del lat. _trahĕre_).
* 1.     * tr. Conducir o *trasladar algo al lugar en donde se habla *o de que se habla. _Traer una carta, una noticia._

* 2.     * tr. Atraer o tirar hacia sí.
* 3.     * tr. Causar, ocasionar, acarrear. _La ociosidad trae estos vicios._
* 4.     * tr. Tener a alguien en un estado o situación. _Traer a alguien azacanado, inquieto, convencido._
* 5.     * tr. Tener puesto algo. _Traía un vestido muy rico._
* 6.     * tr. Alegar o aplicar razones o autoridades, para comprobación de un discurso o materia. _Traer a colación, a cuento._
* 7.     * tr. Obligar, constreñir a alguien a que haga algo.
* 8.     * tr. Persuadir a alguien a que siga el dictamen o partido que se le propone. _Traer a razones._
* 9.     * tr. Tratar, andar haciendo algo, tenerlo pendiente, estar empleado en su ejecución. _Traigo un pleito con Felipe. Traigo un negocio entre manos._ U. t. c. prnl., sobre todo refiriéndose a propósitos ocultos o maliciosos. _¿Qué se traerá Pepe con tantas visitas como me hace?_
* 10.     * tr. Contener escritos, en especial los publicados en periódicos.
* 11.     * tr. p. us. Saber manejar o usar bien algo. _Trae bien la espada._
* 12.     * prnl. p. us. Llevar vestidos o atavíos con buen arte o con malo. _Joaquín se trae bien.
_



*llevar**.* (Del lat. _levāre_, levantar).
* 1.     * tr. Conducir algo desde un lugar *a otro alejado de aquel en que se habla o se sitúa mentalmente la persona que emplea este verbo.*

* 2.     * tr. Cobrar, exigir, percibir el precio o los derechos de algo.

* 3.     * tr. Dicho de un terreno o de una planta: Producir fruto.
* 4.     * tr. Cortar, separar violentamente una cosa de otra. _La bala le llevó un brazo_
* 5.     * tr. *tolerar*      (‖ sufrir, *llevar* con paciencia).
* 6.     * tr. Inducir, persuadir a alguien a que acepte determinada opinión o cierto dictamen.
* 7.     * tr. Guiar, conducir, dirigir. _Ese camino lleva a la ciudad_
* 8.     * tr. Tener, estar provisto de algo.
* 9.     * tr. Traer puesto el vestido, la ropa, etc.
* 10.     * tr. Introducir a alguien en el trato, favor o amistad de otra persona.
* 11.     * tr. *lograr*      (‖ conseguir).
* 12.     * tr. Manejar un caballo o un vehículo.
* 13.     * tr. En varios juegos de naipes, ir a robar con un número determinado de puntos o cartas.
* 14.     * tr. Tener en arrendamiento una finca.
* 15.     * tr. Haber pasado un determinado período de tiempo en una misma situación o en un mismo lugar. _Llevaba seis años de carrera_ _Lleva tres meses enfermo_ _Llevamos aquí muchos días_
* 16.     * tr.  Haber realizado o haber experimentado una determinada acción,  generalmente con la idea implícita de que tal acción continúa o puede  continuar. _Llevo leídas veinte páginas del libro_ _Llevo sufridos muchos desengaños_
* 17.     * tr. Ejercitar una acción determinada. _Llevar __POR__ tema, __POR__ empeño, __POR__ cortesía_
* 18.     * tr. Dicho de una persona o de una cosa: Exceder a otra en una determinada cantidad. _Mi  hijo lleva al tuyo un año; el vapor a la goleta, cuatro millas; este  soldado a aquel, dos pulgadas; el cerdo grande al pequeño, cinco arrobas_
* 19.     * tr. Mantener actualizado y en orden. _Llevar la cuenta, los libros, la labor_
* 20.     * tr. Seguir o marcar el paso, el ritmo, el compás, etc.
* 21.     * tr._ Mat._ Reservar las decenas de una suma o multiplicación parcial para agregarlas a la suma o producto del orden superior inmediato.
* 22.     * prnl. Quitar algo a alguien, en general con violencia, o furtivamente.
* 23.     * prnl. Estar de moda.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_
Espero que le haya servido para aclararse un poco más

Hasta otra.


----------



## au_lite

Gracias por la respuesta, aunque sé poner acentos, tanto como letras mayusculas ))


----------



## Jonno

Yo he notado que en zonas donde se habla catalán es más frecuente usar el verbo "traer" en lugar de "llevar". ¿Es posible que haya alguna influencia del catalán?

(au_lite, una de las normas del foro es escribir correctamente, y una costumbre es corregir los textos que no lo están )


----------



## Elxenc

au_lite said:


> Gracias por la respuesta, aunque sé poner acentos, tanto como (*usar las*) letras mayusculas )) *mayúsculas*.



Me alegro de que así sea. No se lo tome a mal, pero es norma del foro corregir las posibles faltas, para no afianzar los errores tanto de los hablantes/lectores nativos como  de los "nuevos" incorporados al español.

Buenas noches.


----------



## au_lite

todo bien, gracias!


----------



## Istriano

Jonno said:


> Yo he notado que en zonas donde se habla catalán es más frecuente usar el verbo "traer" en lugar de "llevar". ¿Es posible que haya alguna influencia del catalán?



Exactamente. Podés leerlo acá:

*Aspects of Spanish deictic expressions in Barcelona: A quantitative examination*

http://journals.cambridge.org/abstract_S0954394500001332


----------



## Elxenc

Yo no he hecho ningún "estudio" (he leído el resumen/abstrat) pero disiento totalmente de que confundamos los catalonoparlantes el verbo traer y llevar. Doy fe. Más bien es al revés. Cuando un castellanohablante no domina el catalán, confunde  el verbo castellano traer y lo traduce por el catalán traure (sacar) por su similitud fonética.  A ver que dicen los de la "zona norte".


----------



## Csalrais

Sea verdad o no es una opinión fácil de encontrar en diversos estudios o publicaciones:


> Debido al hecho de que _portar _en catalán corresponde tanto a las funciones semántico-pragmáticas de _traer_ como las de _llevar_ en castellano, traer tiende a sobregeneralizarse en el castellano de las regiones catalanoparlantes.



El español en contacto con otras lenguas


> Como el catalán no distingue con su único verbo PORTAR la dirección del movimiento (si se aleja del hablante o se le acerca) "anar carregat amb una cosa, anar amb una cosa a sobre" (DLCat 1239), es natural y habitual la confusión y la ultracorrección en el uso de LLEVAR  y TRAER



Catalanismos en el español actual


----------



## Elxenc

QUOTE=Csalrais;11862443]Sea verdad o no es una opinión fácil de encontrar en diversos estudios o publicaciones:

Debido al hecho de que _portar _en catalán corresponde tanto a las funciones semántico-pragmáticas de _traer_ como las de _llevar_ en castellano, traer tiende a sobregeneralizarse en el castellano de las regiones catalanoparlantes.                      

El español en contacto con otras lenguas

Como el catalán no distingue con su único verbo PORTAR la dirección del  movimiento (si se aleja del hablante o se le acerca) "anar carregat amb  una cosa, anar amb una cosa a sobre" (DLCat 1239), es natural y habitual  la confusión y la ultracorrección en el uso de LLEVAR  y TRAER                      

Catalanismos en el español actual[/QUOTE]



Bien,  para mí, el estudio está hecho sobre el habla muy particular de la zona de  Barcelona-ciudad,y yo diria que está centrado en los castellanohablantes  de segunda generación medio-incorporados (aunque no muy bien) al  catalán, que no hablan bien ni uno ni otro (conozco algún caso). A los bilingües que hablamos dos lenguas alternandolas en una misma conversación (según a quien hablemos) siempre es posible que se nos escape alguna palabra "cruzada" en un momento determinado por la rapidez de la conversación, pero no por sistema. 

A mi, último estudio, me parecen casos extremos de personas que tienen  un nivel de conocimiento muy básico de ambas lenguas y los mezclan continuamente, según que lengua tenga más presencia estará su habla, más o menos llena de "prestamos"de la otra. Sería un caso similar, salvando las  distancias, con el español de algunas personas de Nueva York, o el  español que hablaban los emigrados en Francia. Ellos decían de Chambra  en vez de habitación, y alguna otra palabra que ahora no recuerdo. Pero  el común denominador es la falta de un conocimiento algo elevado de ambas  lenguas.

No sé si me repito, Y volviendo al tema, en mis conversaciones con  catalanes del  Principado y valencianos no he oído nunca error de uso al hablar en  castellano con los verbos _*llevar y traer*_. Pero será como "las meigas galegas que no creemos en ellas,pero haberlas haylas".

Bona nit.


----------



## Jonno

Si yo lo comenté no es por ningún estudio, sino porque lo oigo frecuentemente (por familia, amigos y trabajo tengo mucha relación con Cataluña, especialmente Barcelona capital, y algo menos con la Comunidad Valenciana) hablando en castellano con personas bilingües. No tengo ni idea de su extensión geográfica y social, pero haberlo, haylo


----------



## Namarne

A mí también me parece una confusión habitual y explicable entre _traer _y _llevar _(como también entre _ir _y _venir_). Lo raro sería que no se diera. (No todos ni siempre, claro está).


----------



## Lurrezko

Csalrais said:


> Sea verdad o no es una opinión fácil de encontrar en diversos estudios o publicaciones:
> Debido al hecho de que _portar en catalán corresponde tanto a las funciones semántico-pragmáticas de traer como las de llevar en castellano, traer tiende a sobregeneralizarse en el castellano de las regiones catalanoparlantes.
> _



Es una opinión que confirmo en mi uso. Hablo como barcelonés y bilingüe desde la cuna. Me parece un caso análogo al ir/venir, como dice Namarne.

Saludos


----------



## _SantiWR_

au_lite said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Tengo una pregunta medio tonta: que es la diferencia entre estos verbos? Lo pregunto, porque mi amigo argentino me lo explico asi: llevar, transportar algo desde lugar de uno a otro punto. traer, transportar algo desde un punto a uno, o a la casa de uno, etc.
> Sin embargo, a los españoles les oí decir cosas como: que traigo para la fiesta? en una situacion cuando uno va a la casa de alguien y quiere traer/llevar algo. Segun el mismo amigo, la forma correcta de decirlo en argentina seria: que llevo para la fiesta?
> 
> Mi pregunta es entonces, si de verdad es asi, y si el uso de estos verbos es diferente en varios paises hispanohablantes?
> 
> gracias! espero se entiende ))



Creo que ya ha quedado bastante claro, pero para resumir, se usa traer cuando en el momento de decir la frase que contiene el verbo estás en el punto de entrega (la entrega en sí ser un hecho pasado, presente o futuro) y llevar en cualquier otro caso. En el caso de tu amigo español que dijo "¿qué traigo para la fiesta?", traigo es un presente usado con valor de futuro y mientras habla está en el lugar donde se celebrará la fiesta.


Santiago.


----------



## Csalrais

Si puse estudios en vez de una opinión personal es porque si alguna vez escuchando a un catalanohablante este usó esos verbos de una manera diferente a la que yo lo haría tuvo que ser de forma tan fluida que no lo noté. Por eso digo que no tengo ni idea de si es verdad o no, no tengo experiencia directa en el campo del contacto entre lenguas.


----------



## Lurrezko

Csalrais said:


> Si puse estudios en vez de una opinión personal es porque si alguna vez escuchando a un catalanohablante este usó esos verbos de una manera diferente a la que yo lo haría tuvo que ser de forma tan fluida que ni lo noté. Por eso digo que no tengo ni idea de si es verdad o no, no tengo experiencia directa en el campo del contacto entre lenguas.



Pero los estudios que aportas son correctos en mi experiencia: es una interferencia muy habitual. A mi me suena natural decir _¿qué traigo para la fiesta?_ aunque no esté en el lugar en que se celebra. Lo lógico, claro, sería _¿qué llevo para la fiesta?_ En mi variedad de catalán, aunque hay varios verbos para expresarlo, lo normal es usar el mismo verbo para traer que para llevar. Del mismo modo, me suena natural decir _¿a qué hora quieres que venga?_ cuando lo lógico sería _¿a qué hora quieres que vaya?_ Todo esto son interferencias muy estudiadas.

Un saludo


----------



## Csalrais

Gracias por la aclaración, Lurrezko. La mayoría de estudios al respecto hablan de la presencia de las interferencias pero no tanto de la normalidad con la que las perciben aquellos que las usan así que es una perspectiva muy interesante.


----------



## osa_menor

Hola a todos:
Desde mi clase de español de la semana pasada tengo una duda.
He dicho:
"Cuando estoy invitada al cumpleaños de alguien traigo un regalo."
La profesora me ha corregido:
"... llevo un regalo. "

¿Porqué no puedo usar "traer" en este oración? 

Muchas gracias por su ayuda. 

Osa


----------



## Idóneo

Si vas de camino hacia el cumpleaños, estás llevando un regalo. Cuando llegas a la fiesta ya has traído un regalo y puedes decir con propiedad: "Te traigo un regalo".
Saludos.

PD: Puede que se de el caso de que te encuentres por el camino a la persona agasajada y le podrás decir tambien "Precisamente te traigo (generalmente se utiliza u "traía") un regalo; felicidades."


----------



## hual

Hola,

Generalmente, con el verbo _ir_ se corresponde el verbo *llevar*, y con _venir_, el verbo *traer*.


----------



## Gamen

Hola Osa.
Si no estás en la fiesta de cumpleaños sino en otro lugar, tienes que usar "llevar".
"Mañana tengo una fiesta de cumpleaños y le llevaré un regalo al agasajado".

Si estás en la fiesta de cumpleaños, tienes que usar "traer".
"¡Feliz cumpleaños! Te traje este bonito regalo. Espero que te guste".

"Llevar" señala el traslado de una cosa de un lugar a otro donde todavía no estás. 
"Llevar" indica alejamiento de un objeto respecto del hablante y el traslado de una cosa desde un lugar de origen *a un lugar destino *al que debes llegar.

El verbo "traer", en cambio, indica acercamiento de un objeto hacia el hablante. Señala el traslado *desde un determinado lugar* hacia donde se encuentra ya el hablante. Cuando usas "traer" te encuentras ya en el lugar de destino y con el objeto que debes dar, reglar o entregar.

Digo "Llevo un regalo" si no estoy en el lugar de destino y debo trasladar el regalo *a ese lugar. 
"Llevo algo a otro lugar". Me traslado al lugar donde debo dar el regalo. No estoy en el lugar de destino. Debo trasladarme para llegar a él y trasladar el regalo.

*Digo "Traigo un regalo para ti" si me encuentro en el lugar de destino y el regalo ya lo he trasladado *desde otro lugar.
"Traigo algo desde otro lugar". Supone que el regalo partió desde otro lugar y ahora lo tengo conmigo en el lugar de destino donde me encuentro ahora.

*Es muy útil pensar el uso de estas palabras estableciendo las equivalencias que marcó hual:
Cuando voy a un lugar "llevo".
Cuando vengo a un lugar "traigo".


----------



## mexerica feliz

osa_menor said:


> Hola a todos:
> Desde mi clase de español de la semana pasada tengo una duda.
> He dicho:
> "Cuando estoy invitada al cumpleaños de alguien traigo un regalo."
> La profesora me ha corregido:
> "... llevo un regalo. "
> 
> ¿Porqué no puedo usar "traer" en este oración?
> 
> Muchas gracias por su ayuda.
> 
> Osa



IR y LLEVAR se usan cuando no estás en el ''lugar de la acción'' o sea ''el destino''.
VIR y TRAER se usan cuando estás en el ''lugar de la acción o sea ''el destino''.

Un amigo te está llamando por teléfono desde su casa: '' Hola,  ¿ te vienes a la fiesta? ''
Le contestas: ''(Me) voy ahora'' o ''No puedo ir''  y no ''Vengo ahora'' o ''No puedo venir''.
Antes de salir de tu casa dices: ''Voy a llevarle un regalo al amigo.''
Cuando llegas a su casa le dices: ''Mira, te he traido un regalo.''

Tres días después, les cuentas a tus padres sobre la fiesta: ''Hace tres días fui a fiesta de un amigo. Le llevé un regalo. Le gustó mucho.'' 
Su amigo, hablando por teléfono con sus padres desde su casa: ''Hace tres días vinieron muchos amigos a mi fiesta. Me trajeron muchos regalos. ''


----------



## Gamen

Exactamente como resume Mexerica, a quien se le ha filtrado un "vir" portugués ("venir" en español). ¡Tu lengua madre te ha traicionado! ¿A quién no?


Siempre *llevas *algo al lugar donde no te encuentras (hacia el lugar donde se encuentra la tercera persona, "él", "ella", "ellos", "ellas")
Siempre *traes* algo al lugar en que te encuentras (hacia ti, hacia donde se encuentra la primera persona, es decir, el "yo").


----------



## osa_menor

Gracias a Idóneo, Hual, Gamen y Mexerica por sus respuestas tan útiles. Me ayudaron mucho. 
Ahora entiendo la diferencia en el uso de las palabras "traer" y "llevar" con "un regalo".
Muchos saludos.
Osa


----------



## Gamen

Otro aporte más.
"Traer" es compatible con el adverbio "aquí" (acercamiento hacia el hablante) y "llevar es compatible con el adverbio "allí" (alejamiento del lugar del hablante).

Ejemplos:
Trae tus cosas aquí -Le dije a mi amigo. (Al lugar donde está la primera persona).
Lleva tu ropa allí donde hablamos, al lavadero. (Al lugar que no está en el campo de acción de la primera o segunda persona sino de la tercera).


----------



## osa_menor

Muchas gracias de nuevo, Gamen.
Esto me ayuda un montón. Pienso que lo he comprendido:

"Yo estoy aquí, voy a ir allí y voy a llevar un regalo."
Mi amigo dice: 
"Mi amiga viene de alli y espero que me traiga un buen regalo."

Un afectuoso saludo.


----------



## Gamen

osa_menor said:


> Muchas gracias de nuevo, Gamen.
> Esto me ayuda un montón. Pienso que lo he comprendido:
> 
> "Yo estoy aquí, voy a ir allí y voy a llevar un regalo."
> Mi amigo dice:
> "Mi amiga viene de alli y espero que me traiga un buen regalo."
> 
> Un afectuoso saludo.


----------



## YangWang

Naticruz said:


> A veces, se emplea _traer_ en vez de _llevar_ cuando se trata del sitio en que está otra persona:


Disculpe, me gustaría preguntar algo sobre este tema:
¿Si es necesario añadir que el hablante también deber estar en _el sitio en que está otra persona_? Lo dudo así porque la RAE que Conducir o trasladar algo al lugar en donde se habla o *de que se habla*. 

Gracias.


----------



## jsvillar

No tiene que ver que el hablante y la otra persona estén juntos o no. Depende de la definición para el hablante de 'aquí' (traer) o 'allí' (llevar). Y digo definición de aquí y allí porque para mí la regla es dónde se imagina el hablante a sí mismo, no dónde está físicamente:
Esta noche lleva pizza a mi casa: a lo mejor estoy yo, o no.
Esta noche trae pizza a mi casa: yo ahora no estoy allí, pero esta noche estaré, así que aunque hablo ahora, cuando lleves la pizza la traerás a mi casa.

Lo mismo ocurre con 'ir' y 'venir'
Ve a mi casa: Yo no estoy en mi casa, uso el verbo 'ir'
Ven a mi casa mañana: como yo estaré en mi casa, uso el verbo 'venir'


----------



## Aviador

En estos días hubo un hilo, ahora cerrado, en el que se comentó respecto de los verbos _ir_/_venir_ y _llevar_/_traer_. Lo que en él escribo respecto del uso en Chile del par _ir_/_venir_ vale exactamente para el par _llevar_/_traer_. Es decir, aquí se usa _*llevar*_ sólo si se quiere expresar que se transporta algo desde donde se encuentra el hablante en el momento del enunciado y _*traer*_ sólo si se quiere expresar que se transporta algo hacia el lugar donde se encuentra el hablante en el momento del enunciado.
Aprovecho los ejemplos de jsvillar:

_*Esta noche lleva pizza a mi casa*_. Esto se diría únicamente si quien habla no se encuentra en su casa en ese momento.
_*Esta noche trae pizza a mi casa*_. Esto se diría únicamente si quien habla está en su casa en ese momento.

*Ve a mi casa*. Esto se diría únicamente si quien habla no se encuentra en su casa en ese momento.
*Ven a mi casa mañana*. Esto se diría únicamente si quien habla se encuentra en su casa en ese momento.


----------

